# drooling



## dcblum (Aug 7, 2008)

Can teething cause drooling? I have a 4 month old. She has always had runny eyes while eating. However, in the last week she is doing it at other times. She has also started drooling for not apparent reason. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

I have no advice concerning the runny eyes symptom. Our her eyes just full of "eye boogies"? Or do they run, like it's all wet all the time...I would think if they're wet all the time, you might want to check with the vet...?? Is it particularly dusty or has she been running in the field a lot; potentially irritating her eyes?

Even though it was just 6 months ago, I can't remember if our teething pup drooled...but absolutely, teething causes drooling. Our pup loved munching on ice cubes while he was teething. I've also heard soaking a washcloth in water then freezing it and letting them chew on it helps with pain (supervised of course!). But I'm not sure I'd want to teach my dog it's OK to chew on my towels.

Good Luck! And have fun in the puppy stage while you can!


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

I would check with the vet, but it's very possible she has some kind of allergies. Whether it's caused by something in the surrounding environment or the food she eats. You need to try and pay attention to what you think is causing her "discomfort."

Your vet will know best, but runny eyes sounds like allergies. Constant drooling in a vizsla may be something more serious.


----------



## Vladone (Sep 1, 2008)

Vizslas shouldn't ever drool when there isn't food on their mind. Especially when they're that young. Hopefully it's not a case of bad breeding. If it's not, you should ask a vet about it.


----------

